# 5 weeks to 7 months - 11 stacked photos



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

This is not so much for critiques, but rather a study in growth phases - seemed to be the best place to post this. Jinx is a show x work cross out of 2 of our dogs (Fritz x Emi)

Jinx at 5 weeks



















9 weeks










3 1/2 months










4 1/2 months










5 months










5 1/2 months










6 months










7 months










The next 2 photos were self stacks - he's overstretched, but he walked into this and held it!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Is he German lines ? He is good looking boy. I love the blond around his neck, my Bo has that too.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

East German West German cross. Thanks!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice, look at the legs on that dog!!


----------

